# Dekiti Tirsia Live Blade Sword Disarm Clip



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2008)

[yt]zgkWA5IvK1g[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2008)

Great! Say what you will about live blade training, I have done it with Mr. Tortal and he is not afraid!


----------

